

Campaign to save collection of rare Alan Turing papers ends in success - ghalfacree
http://www.thinq.co.uk/2011/2/25/turing-papers-safe-last-bletchley-park/

======
bravura
Did anyone else notice how Google is referred to as "advertising giant
Google", not "search engine Google" ? An accurate, but unconventional,
portrayal.

------
briandon
What I'm wondering is who is attempting to sell the papers?

From the article:

 _The collection, now officially named the Turing-Maxwell Collaboration
Collection, comprises the largest known collection of Turing's offprints in
the world - given by Turing to his close friend and colleague Professor
Maxwell Newman._

Wikipedia says that Newman passed away in 1984:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maxwell_Newman>

Is the current owner one of his heirs or some other party?

------
rtyhjukiujhygtf
These are off-prints of published papers, not his original notes - so why
don't I just go top the library stacks and photocopy the original journal ?

~~~
Dylanlacey
"The papers are thought to be of particular historical value as much of
Turing's war-time work was destroyed under the Official Secrets Act and the
man himself kept few personal possessions."

~~~
rtyhjukiujhygtf
Yes - thats the point, all the interesting stuff - the notes on enigma and the
invention of the computer are gone. All we have are a bunch of preprints from
the 30s - but these are preprints of journals that do exist

(note to those under 50 : upto to the 1980s journals would send you a few
dozen unbound copies of your paper for you to distribute - before photocopiers
were common)

